# Chicago Bulls -Las Vegas Summer League 2014



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Bulls Announce 2014 Summer League Roster




> *July 8, 2014 -- *The Chicago Bulls announced today their roster for the 2014 Samsung NBA Summer League. Bulls guard Tony Snell, along with Chicago’s 2014 draft picks Doug McDermott (No. 11 overall) and Cameron Bairstow (No. 49 overall) highlight this summer’s 12-man roster.
> 
> Chicago will tip off its summer league docket with preliminary games on July 12 versus the L.A. Clippers, July 13 versus Denver and July 15 versus Minnesota. Upon the conclusion of the preliminary schedule, the Bulls will then be seeded in a tournament-style circuit that will determine the NBA Summer League 2014 champion in the Championship Game on July 21. Every team is guaranteed to play at least five games.




```
NO. 	PLAYER 	POS. 	HT. 	WT. 	DOB 	PRIOR TO NBA/HOME COUNTRY 	YRS.
3 	Doug McDermott 	F 	6-8 	225 	01/03/92 	Creighton/USA 	R
6 	Kendall Williams 	G 	6-4 	180 	07/03/91 	New Mexico/USA 	R
8 	Brandon Paul 	G 	6-4 	200 	04/30/91 	Illinois/USA 	R
11 	Lazeric Jones 	G 	6-1 	187 	08/11/90 	UCLA/USA 	R
17 	Billy Baron 	G 	6-2 	195 	12/11/90 	Canisius/USA 	R
20 	Tony Snell 	G 	6-7 	215 	11/10/91 	New Mexico/USA 	1
25 	Austin Freeman 	G 	6-3 	226 	05/06/89 	Georgetown/USA 	R
31 	David Wear 	F 	6-10 	230 	09/21/90 	UCLA/USA 	R
35 	Chad Posthumus 	C 	6-11 	265 	02/12/91 	Morehead State/Canada 	R
41 	Cameron Bairstow 	F 	6-9 	250 	12/07/90 	New Mexico/Australia 	R
42 	Lance Thomas 	F 	6-8 	225 	04/24/88 	Duke/USA 	3
54 	Davante Gardner 	F/C 	6-8 	290 	09/02/91 	Marquette/USA 	R
```


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

What...No Jimmer?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

McDermott and Bairstow could really beast summer league. Snell needs to show a good 3&D role player mentality. I also hear Kendall Williams is pretty decent, he is a big 6'4 PG who can score & create. Williams, Snell, and Bairstow all played together at New Mexico, so there could be some good chemistry there as well.

Still keep in mind, there is a pretty poor correlation between summer league performance & future NBA production. Can't count how many good NBA players were terrible in summer league, or vice versa. It is not a good indicator in most cases, just too unorganized/chaotic and too many guys trying to prove their worth.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

This summer league team needs a trade to compete for the summer league title. May I suggest trading for the King of Summer league players in Tyrus Thomas! 

What will it take guys! 

This just in... Tyrus Thomas signs with the Lakers summer league team..

Whats plan B or C? Luke Harangody?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey, I am just looking forward to watching Bulls players playing basketball again. Come August we hit the dreaded boring 3-month lull from August through October. 

BTW, Tyrus Thomas wasn't very good in summer league, was he?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I'm definitely looking forward to this, now I just have to remember to DVR it!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm ready for the legend of Dougie McBuckets to begin.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Hey, I am just looking forward to watching Bulls players playing basketball again. Come August we hit the dreaded boring 3-month lull from August through October.
> 
> BTW, Tyrus Thomas wasn't very good in summer league, was he?


He had one or two very solid seasons, he looked legit in those games. The Summer League has a way of fooling people into thinking how good a player can be. I even remember Teague tearing up a few SL games.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm not sure our summer league team is well equipped to show off the talents of our best players. 

None of them excel with the ball in their hands and we don't seem to have a lot of NBA talent outside of our big three. 

Here's what I'm looking for:

*McDermott:* I don't care what his offensive output or shooting percentages are, but I will pay attention to his defense. 

Regardless of his percentages I'm confident he'll be able to shoot. I think whatever we see (or don't see) of his dribble drive game will not carry much weight. He's not an AND1 kind of player, and I'm guessing that even if we do see some ballhandling from him, it won't bare any significance for his role on the team. 

If his output sucks there's no need to panic. I see him mostly being a spot up and box game player in the pros, and neither one of those bodes well for your chances in Summer League.

I *will* be paying attention to one-on-one defensive ability. Not necessarily whether or not he's a stopper, but just to see how well he moves his feet against guys that are looking to score their way onto an NBA roster. 

*Snell:* I've seen enough of him during the season to know his defensive potential is very good. Offensive decisiveness (but not necessarily production) will be what I'm paying attention too. 

But like Doug, Snell's not really a summer league kind of guy, so it'll be hard to glean too much of his progress. 

*Barstow* Cameron's the guy I'm most curious about. I'm not worried about his jumper regardless of summer league performance. I will be paying attention to how he defense the weakside and trying to see how well I can expect his post skills to translate.

I won't be surprised if he's the most offensively prolific of the three, but given his slightly subpar tools it might be hard to tell if he'll be able to do it against better defenders. 

I'm having a hard time getting excited about anyone else on the roster.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I'm ready for the legend of Dougie McBuckets to begin.


With Jimmy Buckets already on the team, I'm in favor of the Doug E. Fresh nickname for McDermott.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

First game airs on NBATV at 3:00am? Is that our only option?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Os the game close?m O's liek to see mucdougy


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

We tip off in a few minutes... this game is available on ESPN3 for those of you with access to that: http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index/_/channel/espn3#type/upcoming/

Otherwise I think it is being replayed at like 3am (Central) on NBATV. I shelled out $4.99 to be able to watch all of the summer league games on nba.com because I'm a basketball nerd.


----------



## KFitz14 (Jun 3, 2014)

Snell is looking really good thus far. Shooting well both off the dribble and off of screens.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Snell looked great in the first half. Very aggressive, shot the ball well, put it on the deck a few times. 17 pts at halftime.

McDermott didn't shoot the greatest and had 1 or 2 bad turnovers, but you can see the talent with him. Amazing off ball movement, very crafty, knows how to come off screens ready to shoot. His release his lightning quick. Also he splashed an open 3-pointer like it was a layup, one of the few open looks he got since they are obviously focusing the D on him.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

McDermott's release looks great, good stroke... his handle looks weak so far and he's gotten lost defensively a few times. I'm reserving judgment.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Bairstow has been in the right place at the right time all game long, for what that's worth. Great defensive footwork, solid screens.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tony Snell is killing it.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I didnt get to watch the game, but from I heard. Snell looked great. 

He has some talent. He is quick and smooth. All he needed was confidence. I hope to see more from him. 

I too reserve judgement on McDermott. Summer league play can be quite a shock! Some players that never looked good, often improve as the season goes on.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Yes, Snell was awesome. He was on fire w/ his shot, but he did alot of other things too. Pretty good handling the ball, some strong aggressive drives including a throw down, and did some good things defensively (one on one D at least, team D stunk at times, but that was everyone). The kid's talent was on full display...I've said it before, Snell has all the talent to be an very good starting SG in the NBA, the problem has been his confidence and passive approach. If any of what we saw here translates that is big for the Bulls. Of course it's just summer league competition but i'd rather see it than not.

McDermott was "OK". Pros: he definitely was not in over his head out there, movement off-ball was great, passed the ball well. I felt the D was pressuring him more than Snell which is why he only got up 8 shots and Snell took advantage. I thought his man defense was fine, granted this was not exactly dynamic offensive talent he played against. Cons: got lost on D a few times, struggled the few times he tried taking his guy off the dribble. 

Bairstow was decent too. He was not involved in the offense at all (not his fault, the ball just wasn't flowing his way), but still made his presence felt. Did alot of little things like setting screens, rebounding, defense. Didn't looked overmatched by anyone out there.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

BenDengGo said:


>


Wow... now you are adding Gasol to these two ugly mother****ers.... at least Jimmy Butler is pretty.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

roux said:


> Wow... now you are adding Gasol to these two ugly mother****ers.... at least Jimmy Butler is pretty.


Jimmy Butler is not impressed by your comment (or by his own dunk):


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

For those too lazy (or lacking the attention span) to watch the full highlights, here's a gif of the dunk @yodurk mentioned:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you sure his name is really Tony Snell? His dad could be this guy


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Except that Tony Snell doesn't look like Tyrone Hill at all, racist.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dornado said:


> Except that Tony Snell doesn't look like Tyrone Hill at all, racist.


I know he doesnt... i was just picking the ugliest player i could think of that is old enough to be snells dad..butthole


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

roux said:


> I know he doesnt... i was just picking the ugliest player i could think of that is old enough to be snells dad..butthole


Yeah, I probably shouldn't publicly call you a racist in case people don't know that I know you and know that you aren't really a racist.

Anyway, I see your Tyrone Hill, and raise you one Popeye Jones:










Tony Snell is too pretty to be in this conversation.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)




----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

McDermott looked great in this one. Funny thing is, I didn't see him do a whole lot differently from the first game, just the defense was giving him alot more space and he made them pay. In the first game it seemed like they were really zeroing in on McDermott specifically. 

Snell was great again. His shot cooled off toward the end but still had another blazing hot first half and had a solid all around game passing and handling the ball, man defense, etc. Keep it up kid.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

A more comprehensive look at McDermott's night:






and Snell:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

McBuckets has drilled his first two shots today... Snell hit from three as well.. we have a fun summer league team.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

We got a big lead and sat McDermott most of the 4th, but he went for 20 pts 5 rbs 6 assists on 7/13 shooting (4/7 from 3).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

McDermott is gunning for summer league MVP at this point. He looks great....hopefully this translates to real NBA games. If so, I don't see how he doesn't start over Dunleavy at SF. 

Rose, Butler, McDermott, Gasol, Noah
Hinrich, Snell, Dunleavy, Mirotic, Gibson

Nice way to balance the rookies & younger players w/ the season veterans in both 1st and 2nd units, while also getting a nice mix of offense & defense in both units.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Doug's highlights from today's game:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I know its just summer-league, but I can't invision Mike Dunleavy starting over McDermott right now. His stroke is magnificent. Sure defensively hes meh, but hes just flat out dominating bums right now.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

the fan in me really wants McDermott to win the starting job and take off with it... he's got anywhere-in-the-gym type range and works endlessly when he doesn't have the basketball. I just keep repeating "it's only the summer league" to myself to try to keep my expectations in check. He's not a great ballhandler but it seems like he could still really help our offense. Defensively he'll get lost at moments when I'm sure Dunleavy wouldn't, but I say play the kid.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

So far I've just had time to watch the first 3 quarters of the Nuggets game, and I like what I see there a lot. Snell and McDermott are both lighting it up. Snell reminds me a little of Pippen in how lanky he is, yet he has a handle. He seems familiar somehow but Pippen is the only thing I can think of. 

McDermott I'm liking a lot. As others have stated, he loses his guy defensively, but as Thibs said during the game, he plays good positional defense, and that can work well in a team defense scheme. He also said that in the league it's hard to play individual defense, and that's why team defense is stressed. I liked the double screens they'd run for him, and his quick, smooth release. He also runs hard on the break and had a nice dunk. Effort guys with skill, even with marginal athleticism, are always welcome to play on my team!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Snell and McDougie look like an NBA starting pair. They're just destroying teams.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I know its just summer-league, but I can't invision Mike Dunleavy starting over McDermott right now. His stroke is magnificent. Sure defensively hes meh, but hes just flat out dominating bums right now.


Exactly...one would think most of what he's doing will translate to NBA games. His entire offensive game revolves around that elite shooting ability. As long as confidence is there, the shooting ability will translate. He is 6'8, quick release, on target every time. That's nothing like Lonnie Baxter going to town on low-level bigs in the post, for instance.

IMO, the X-factor is whether he learns Thibs' defensive schemes quickly enough. That can be overwhelming for anyone let alone a rookie. Dunleavy is already spun up whereas Doug will need more time. He is a smart guy though, he may learn quicker than most. Also, Doug's 1-on-1 defense has been better than expected, then again maybe my expectations were just so low, or the competition really is that bad.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

You can't fake shooting in the summer league. If he was crossing over people and taking it to the basket all day, then sure you can chalk that up to summer league competition. But, hes dominating with his shooting ability.... with hands in his face at times and people running him off his spots. Also his passing and court vision have been very good at times. 

Also, is anyone noticing the Dirk one leg fade away hes working on? That could be his great equalizer against elite 3s if he masters it.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

yodurk said:


> IMO, the X-factor is whether he learns Thibs' defensive schemes quickly enough. That can be overwhelming for anyone let alone a rookie. Dunleavy is already spun up whereas Doug will need more time. He is a smart guy though, he may learn quicker than most. Also, Doug's 1-on-1 defense has been better than expected, then again maybe my expectations were just so low, or the competition really is that bad.


I was paying close attention to Doug during yesterday's game, and I thought he did fine defensively vs. Shabazz Muhammad. You could definitely tell Shabazz was going right at him, and I thought Doug did a good job of moving his feet and staying with him. 

The most reassuring thing about McDermott's performance is that he's doing the exact same stuff he did in college, so we know this isn't an aberration. 

In particular, he's pulled off a few moves I didn't expect him to have much success with in the pros, in particular his pull up game. I didn't think he'd be able to create enough space to get it off accurately in the pros.

I'll gladly admit to being wrong if that ends up being the case.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Also, is anyone noticing the Dirk one leg fade away hes working on? That could be his great equalizer against elite 3s if he masters it.


He's not just working on it, he's friggin mastered it already. Did you see the draft express scouting video on McDermott? He pulled out the Dirk fadeaway frequently last year. Pretty much unstoppable at the college level at least, once he gets in the right spot on the floor to pull it off. Hopefully that move translates as well against the longer/quicker NBA small forwards.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope he is great but I think some of the inside moves and post ups he has used vs. college and vs. the summer league competition isn't going to work and he is going to be limited to being a great shooter with subpar defense. The fact that everyone keeps talking about how he can work in the defensive team system shows where his weakness is. The 3 isn't going to be limited to him and Dunleavy, as Snell will be seeing time there too. I think Snell has more natural ability and I can see him making a huge leap this year. I can see McDermott being a good 1st or 2nd player off the bench in a couple years but think he will be getting 8-12 minutes per game this year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

DunkMaster said:


> I hope he is great but I think some of the inside moves and post ups he has used vs. college and vs. the summer league competition isn't going to work and he is going to be limited to being a great shooter with subpar defense. The fact that everyone keeps talking about how he can work in the defensive team system shows where his weakness is. The 3 isn't going to be limited to him and Dunleavy, as Snell will be seeing time there too. I think Snell has more natural ability and I can see him making a huge leap this year. I can see McDermott being a good 1st or 2nd player off the bench in a couple years but think he will be getting 8-12 minutes per game this year.


Thibodeau likes him too much to only play him 8-12 minutes. I think Doug gets 20+ minutes right off the bat. The Bulls need his 3-pt shooting too badly to let him rot on the bench. 

I agree his defense is going to stink in Year 1, as is the case for most rookies. Once he masters Thibs' defensive schemes though, I don't think Thibs hesitates to play him 30+ min/game (may not happen until year 2 or later). His man D will never be great but can at least be respectable if the effort is there and he does what Thibs' system dictates. From what I've seen in summer league, Doug's defensive limitations have been exaggerated a bit...it's not like he's 38-yr old Steve Nash defense out there like some have made it out to be. IMO, Doug is much quicker laterally than Kyle Korver for instance.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Last night's Bulls-Sixers summer league game was the first playoff game for them. Was kind of an ugly grind it out game overall, I felt like the refs let them play through the physical play and contact alot. McDermott was getting mugged off ball without any calls which affected his game, barely saw him pop off screens for clean looks. The opposing D was definitely overplaying him on the 3-pt line as well. 

The good news is, their overplaying of McDermott really opened the lane up for everyone else. This allowed Bairstow to get a ton of clean looks near the basket resulting in 18 pts, and lots of good looks for the other no-name guys.

Tony Snell had another great game, pretty much doing it all. Shot the ball, played some PG and handled the ball well against pressure, excellent defense! Tony just leap frogged Doug for summer league team MVP after this game.


----------

